# Chittum #2- Mangrove all carbon



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

-Two tone blue
- 50 Tohatsu
- Garmin 942xs ( yeah, I know)
-Davit lifting eyes
- Carbon trim tabs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Is this a 2 degree hull?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

WatermanGB said:


> Is this a 2 degree hull?


Yes it is.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

krustykrab said:


> View attachment 66446
> View attachment 66446
> View attachment 66448
> View attachment 66450
> View attachment 66452


Nice ! Where will you be fishing her?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Nice ! Where will you be fishing her?


I live in the Keys but I’ll fish her from the lower Laguna Madre to the LA Marsh and of course down here.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice!

Mike


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I’m ready to get on that thing and slime it up!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

That’s a bad a$$ boat right there.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Won’t be long now!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome. Congrats. Love mine.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

What is that ring in the first picture? Bolt for davit lift?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> What is that ring in the first picture? Bolt for davit lift?


Yes, it’s one of the 4 lifting rings for davit launching.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

krustykrab said:


> Yes, it’s one of the 4 lifting rings for davit launching.


Who is making the lift bridle? 

Boat looks great btw!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

just get a winch and we can winch that thing up out of the canal!


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

mmccull5 said:


> Who is making the lift bridle?
> 
> Boat looks great btw!


Thank you! (The bridle is being made in house I think.)


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice ride! What's it weigh, less motor and fuel?

What Key?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Nice ride! WHat's it weigh, less motor and fuel?
> 
> What Key?


Not really sure on the weight, I’ll try to find out though. 
Lower Keys.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Weight wise it’s at 300lbs prior to rigging.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

krustykrab said:


> Weight wise it’s at 300lbs prior to rigging.


WOW!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

krustykrab said:


> -Two tone blue
> - 50 Tohatsu
> - Garmin 942xs ( yeah, I know)
> *-Davit lifting eyes*
> - Carbon trim tabs


let's see the big boat!


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> let's see the big boat!


I’d love to be able to show you a pic of a bad a$$ battle wagon, but the davit I’m planning on using is in my backyard on the edge of the canal.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

krab,

What is the cost difference between the carbon and the standard layup. Why did you go with the full carbon option. What parts on the standard layup are carbon vs the full carbon. Are there only the two options? What's the weight difference between the two. Can't wait to see your boat finished. Congrats . Thanks


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

WatermanGB said:


> krab,
> 
> What is the cost difference between the carbon and the standard layup. Why did you go with the full carbon option. What parts on the standard layup are carbon vs the full carbon. Are there only the two options? What's the weight difference between the two. Can't wait to see your boat finished. Congrats . Thanks


Thank you Waterman. (Sorry, You’ll have to ask Hal or George about pricing). I test rode and poled the Mangrove standard layup demo on a snotty day and was impressed with how easy it poled compared to even my old 12 degree Islamorada Legacy. ( a skiff I love) So much so that the experience really opened my eyes to how important weight is in a skiff. I’m recovering from torn rotator cuffs and have had too many birthdays so I opted for the lightest center console they could build and to tell you the truth I don’t know the exact weight differences between the standard, half carbon and full carbon layups so once again you would need to ask Chittum. To say I’m excited about this skiff is an understatement, I’ll follow up with more pics and tell you my impressions and compare it to my old skiff once I have some time on this rig.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi @krustykrab,

Agree with you on the value of a light boat for both poling ease and ride. You are going to love the full carbon Mangrove. 

Best,


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Stevie!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I was told that the whole carbon package is around $12,500 and saves about 150 lbs. and the part carbon package is about $5,000 and saved about 50 lbs. These are not definitive numbers, but I bet they are close. Stevie, do you know?

Mike


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> I was told that the whole carbon package is around $12,500 and saves about 150 lbs. and the part carbon package is about $5,000 and saved about 50 lbs. These are not definitive numbers, but I bet they are close. Stevie, do you know?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Most of this info has been published by Chittum on their Instagram page... I believe Chittum is developing a website, which will provide more clarity for the multiple iterations of their builds. As @krustykrab recommended, anyone serious about Chittums should talk with Hal and George. I also suggest following the Instagram feed. To my understanding:

- The standard boat has 10% carbon in structural parts.

- The 1/2 carbon boat adds $6500 and saves 50 pounds from the standard boat

- The full carbon is a upcharge of $15,500 and saves 100-120 pounds from the standard boat.

The reasons people do the full carbon is both for weight and ride.

Last week I fished with Capt. Don Gable (whom I recommend) in Key West. Don runs a 1/2 carbon SnakeBight 12 degree with a Yamaha SHO 115. That boat has a 32 gallon tank, which Don generally runs full to offset the weight of the 115 and the JP. We cruised at 40-43 mph on 4500 RPM-- the boat is extremely comfortable and smooth at this pace. Don kicked the speed up to 57 mph at one point; it felt very safe. What was amazing to see was that at about 51-52 mph, the boat began running fully on the pad, lifting off the water. Then, there was a bit of a surge to 57 mph. (Don tells me he's reached 59 mph). Don commented that he finds the 1/2 carbon Snake Bight 30% easier to pole than his previous 17 foot boat (a top 12 degree skiff) which also had a 115. As much as I liked the running aspects of the 115, I did not like the extra weight (compared to the Mangrove) for the limited time I tested it poling. ***To quantify that weight difference, its something like 440-540 pounds: 185 pounds for heavier OB and JP, 105 pounds for fuel, my guesstimate is 150-250 pounds extra (variance depends on carbon choices) in build weight (heavier build for 115 vs. the Mangrove build for Tohatsu 60).

Lastly, if you follow Chittum's IG feed, you would see that Dustin Huff is building a full carbon Mangrove 12 degree which he will run with a 60 Tohatsu as his guide boat. Dustin has guided Thane Morgan to win the Gold Cup. Last year Thane built a full carbon Snake Bight with the 200 HP Mercury XS, which reaches 70 mph. Dustin has guided from a Dolphin SS for the last 30 years... His choice of a full carbon Mangrove 12 degree with 60 Tohatsu says a lot...

Best,


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

She’s home!


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

View attachment 68986


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Very clean! Congrats.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Are the black hatch lids in the back carbon?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Are the black hatch lids in the back carbon?


Yes, the hatches are all carbon.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

She’s beautiful! Look forward to hearing your comments on performance etc. Best,


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Stevie said:


> She’s beautiful! Look forward to hearing your comments on performance etc. Best,


Thank you, I’ll let you know after I get some more experience running her.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Hal & Company build a sexy skiff. Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow. Beautiful rig!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just stunning! I like everything except the console mounted Garmin!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I really like how they mounted the wheel as far left as possible. I know you chose the small console but mounting that far left maximizes console space and view of screen.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

krustykrab said:


> -Two tone blue
> - 50 Tohatsu
> - Garmin 942xs ( yeah, I know)
> -Davit lifting eyes
> - Carbon trim tabs


Nicely done. Curious if anyone's built an all carbon side console?


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

Tim Clancy at New Water has built an all carbon side console. 

http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

tdlredbud how do you like your willet and any real world info since you have been running it?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> Nicely done. Curious if anyone's built an all carbon side console?


I believe Tommy Locke and I have the only 2 current side consoles as of right now but believe there is one being built. Tommy and I both have the Carbon Package but not full carbon. His is the Islamorada 18 12 degree with a 115 ProxXS and I have the Mangrove 18 12 degree with a 50 Tohatsu.


----------



## ladderslug (Apr 9, 2018)

Very nice boat man.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome ! what two tone blues did you go with ?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

sidelock said:


> Awesome ! what two tone blues did you go with ?


Sorry, I don’t know the names of the colors. The “slicks” around the nonskid are just a lighter shade of blue. It’s a pretty subtle difference.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Krab, now that you have had her for a week or two can you give us your impression from your previous ride and real world draft, speed and performance figures. thanks


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Great looking boat! Enjoy.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

WatermanGB said:


> Krab, now that you have had her for a week or two can you give us your impression from your previous ride and real world draft, speed and performance figures. thanks


Waterman, I just finished the 10 hrs break in so I need a little more time to gather a meaningful impression. I can tell you that the little 50 is spunky, she goes really skinny and that she’s a different animal from my previous 12*. More to follow soon. Thanks for asking!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very Fine!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

krustykrab said:


> Waterman, I just finished the 10 hrs break in so I need a little more time to gather a meaningful impression. I can tell you that the little 50 is spunky, she goes really skinny and that she’s a different animal from my previous 12*. More to follow soon. Thanks for asking!


Nice skiff, where are you doing the break in?


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Nice skiff, where are you doing the break in?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, Lower Keys


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

nativejax said:


> I believe Tommy Locke and I have the only 2 current side consoles as of right now but believe there is one being built. Tommy and I both have the Carbon Package but not full carbon. His is the Islamorada 18 12 degree with a 115 ProxXS and I have the Mangrove 18 12 degree with a 50 Tohatsu.


Thanks. Curious if you prefer the side vs center console? I sold my Whip that was a side and on the new skiff went with a center console and jumpseat. I'm kinda missing all the room the side console offered.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> Thanks. Curious if you prefer the side vs center console? I sold my Whip that was a side and on the new skiff went with a center console and jumpseat. I'm kinda missing all the room the side console offered.


I ran a center console Maverick and side console Professional. When it came down to building a boat I chose the side. For me fishing and guiding in the Mosquito Lagoon I am not faced with tons of gnarly rough conditions and enjoy the extra room. If I fish a third person I bring my 45qt cooler and can place it where I want that person to sit plus it allows for the other angler who isnt on the bow to stand on the cooler and fish or spot if they choose. Yes I probably catch a little extra spray in rougher chop but I dont mind. Plus I dont typically have to run standing but can if I really need to. More of a personal thing really and for me depends on where you fish most


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

nativejax said:


> I ran a center console Maverick and side console Professional. When it came down to building a boat I chose the side. For me fishing and guiding in the Mosquito Lagoon I am not faced with tons of gnarly rough conditions and enjoy the extra room. If I fish a third person I bring my 45qt cooler and can place it where I want that person to sit plus it allows for the other angler who isnt on the bow to stand on the cooler and fish or spot if they choose. Yes I probably catch a little extra spray in rougher chop but I dont mind. Plus I dont typically have to run standing but can if I really need to. More of a personal thing really and for me depends on where you fish most


I find the simple center console Chittums with no jump seat have tons of space and are versatile. With 2 guys we use soft coolers and have a dance floor space forward of the console. With 3 guys we use a Yeti 50 hard cooler seat or deck chair with soft coolers... now I want to try a high back beanbag with soft coolers for 3.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Stevie said:


> I find the simple center console Chittums with no jump seat have tons of space and are versatile. With 2 guys we use soft coolers and have a dance floor space forward of the console. With 3 guys we use a Yeti 50 hard cooler seat or deck chair with soft coolers... now I want to try a high back beanbag with soft coolers for 3.


I agree with you there. If I did a center console I would do one like Johans and just have the center console. You can run any type of jump seat or not one at all. That does give you plenty of room depending ok what you want.


----------

